# Dave Kroyer Seminar



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Learned a LOT!


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Great! What did you learn?


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Obviously one thing that was learned is how NOT to tell a story longer than 3 words.


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

Did you take your dog?


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

TitonsDad said:


> Obviously one thing that was learned is how NOT to tell a story longer than 3 words.


 Gotcha to look didn't I? Oh, and no one who knows me has ever accused me of talking too little!

Took my dog, just so he could be around the general environment, but I just audited.

Well, long story short. I learned that the positive reinforcement training that I have been doing, engagement and focus, really works. But as I believed, there is a place for corrections. And on that subject, my corrections are really weak. And this comes from my lack of experience with working dogs and not wanting to be turned in for animal abuse.

I learned that I really have to be careful who I take advice from. LOL 

I learned that as I believed that Wolf is not an aggressive/dominant dog just has a handler problem. Once again, LOL. But in my defense, it appears to be the problem with 95% of handlers. But if I get the proper training, he can be competitive in either PSA/Schutzhund.

I really liked Dave. His teachings are very similar to what I have been learning with the Michael Ellis dvds. I will definitely be signing up for his next seminar and I am also contemplating go to his place for some private lessons.

I learned that I need to make sure that Wolf understands the command before he is ever corrected and once again, it seems that that is a typical handler error.

And brags to my boy. He would react by barking at strangers and friends when they approached his crate making conversation in and around his "space" quite difficult. I didn't want to set him up for failure, but I had a 75% confidence that he would platz, not sure that he would get quiet, but I decided to give it a go. He plat zed , got quiet and my friend stood about 4" from his crate, was closer to him that I was and we had a real conversation. So he must have learned something this weekend, too. Go Wolf!

Oh, and one more thing that I learned is that no matter how much I think I know, I will never know enough!


----------

